# Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*





































Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen 








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*












































Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​

*Rockets lead series, 2-0*



Biggest game of the series for both teams....Mavericks want to avoid a 0-3 deficit, and the Rockets want to finish the series off here in Houston. Expect both teams to put it all on the line in game 3. The Mavericks are a wonderful road team and are arguably a better road team than they are at home, so the Rockets need to be ready for a great road team.

Dirk Nowitzki is still struggling a bit, but showed signs of snapping out of it after making his last 3 (or 4 baskets late in Game 2), so the Defense on him needs to get better. The Mavericks 3 point barrage in Game 2 was the key factor in the Mavericks being in Game 2 and putting their lead up to 8 in the 4th Quarter, so the defensive rotation has to improve for the Rockets. Erick Dampier's defense on Yao Ming needs to get better, or he could be in foul trouble for the 3rd straight game. Dallas' defensive pressure in the backcourt gave the Rockets some problems, so they must keep that up.

The Rockets have to be ready for a very amped Mavericks team, they will not go away w/o a fight, so they need to start off well tonight in order to win. McGrady's performance in this series has been great, but its the fact that we're at home and T-Mac struggles a bit at Toyota Center, but he'll step up in Houston. Yao's Game 2 effort was just what the Doctor ordered for him and the Rockets as a team. If he duplicates that or even comes close to it, the Rockets will be in great shape. The rebounding is becoming a big time issue, that must get better. Dallas had a 41-29 rebounding advantage in Game 2, so the Rockets have to stop watching the Mavericks collect all the boards. The Houston bench in the past two games have been money, with at least one of the reserves playing well and hitting clutch shots.

I think if we shoot well, play good D, and stop the other role players from beating us, we win. I'll take the Rockets in this one, giving them a 3-0 series lead.

Rockets 104
Mavericks 96


----------



## Yao Mania

"Are u thinkin' what I'm thinkin'?" 

btw u should edit your starting line-ups thashark, I think people have figured out that Weatherspoon is not our starting PF :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

lol... well I predicted 121-109 for the first two games, maybe it'll be third time lucky for me. Game 3, Rox win 121-109


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

The Rockets really need to win this game so the Mavs will be totally demoralized. I think coaching is having a big impact on this series...in Houston's favor.

If the team believes in what they are trying to accomplish and keeps the goal in focus, not looking back on having two wins already...they have a great opportunity to truly put themselves in the driver's seat.

Then we can pass out the brooms... nfire:


----------



## The Future7

Yao Mania said:


> "Are u thinkin' what I'm thinkin'?"
> 
> btw u should edit your starting line-ups thashark, I think people have figured out that Weatherspoon is not our starting PF :biggrin:



No Way that is not happening.

Good Luck tonight.

Lets go Mavs!


----------



## eaglewu

rockets 108: mavs 90

An easy win here.


----------



## kfranco

my prediction:
Houston 102
Dallas 104

just dont see the Mavs losing three in a row. Hope fans in houston sit their butts in their seats instead of going to the wherever they go. geez, please people, COME EARLY, BE LOUD, STAY LATE!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

*uCash prizes!*

Most posts:

*1st*: 15,000 points
*2nd*: 8,000 points
*3rd*: 2,000 points


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *uCash prizes!*
> 
> Most posts:
> 
> *1st*: 15,000 points
> *2nd*: 8,000 points
> *3rd*: 2,000 points


Lemme get a head start then:

GOOOO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## Raxel

It's either an very close game or big win for Rockets (15+ pts).

I say 98 - 96, Rockets win. We need control the game in our tempo, so can't let pts go over 100+.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



ThaShark316 said:


> The Rockets have to be ready for a very amped Mavericks team, they will not go away w/o a fight, so they need to start off well tonight in order to win. McGrady's performance in this series has been great, but its the fact that we're at home and T-Mac struggles a bit at Toyota Center, but he'll step up in Houston. Yao's Game 2 effort was just what the Doctor ordered for him and the Rockets as a team. If he duplicates that or even comes close to it, the Rockets will be in great shape. The rebounding is becoming a big time issue, that must get better. Dallas had a 41-29 rebounding advantage in Game 2, so the Rockets have to stop watching the Mavericks collect all the boards. The Houston bench in the past two games have been money, with at least one of the reserves playing well and hitting clutch shots.


Good analysis as always. Avery Johnson will definitely have this Mavs team pumped up, we need to make sure they don't get a quick lead right out of the gates. The Rockets have to match their intensity, and once again feed Yao the ball early so it opens things up on the perimeter.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Crowd involvement to be a big factor*



> Value of fans questioned
> 
> Rest assured, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy has thought about the crowd for tonight's Game 3, and wondered just how much of an advantage there will be, although he downplayed it when asked.
> 
> "The fans can help you if you play well down the stretch of a game," Van Gundy said. "But they're not going to bail you out of 45 minutes of bad basketball. I've been around long enough to know that home, road, whatever ... you have to prepare and play."
> 
> Still, in the locker room Rockets players have talked about it, too. They know that when this warm and fuzzy playoff series turns physical and mean — and it will — they're going to have to respond and find a way no matter if the arena is flat and the energy level low.





> Put it this way: If home-crowd advantage early in games decided the series, the Mavericks would have swept.
> 
> Rockets players don't feel unloved, just unwatched. And they're almost literally behind the eight ball.
> 
> When one Rocket was called to the Toyota Center's Lexus Lounge for an interview Wednesday afternoon, he responded, "You mean the place where fans go to play pool and miss the start of the game?"
> 
> Fans have been conspicuous by their absence all season. Now, the series promises to get hotter than ever.
> 
> We should expect the self-proclaimed second-best center in basketball, Erick Dampier, to try to take it hard to Yao, or perhaps some other Mavs big man challenging him with harder hacks and violent shoves in the post.
> 
> The biggest adjustment we should expect from Mavs coach Avery Johnson for Game 3 is a more severe risk-reward proposition any time Yao tries the paint.
> 
> As much as McGrady has dominated, the Mavericks are tired of Yao having his way low on the block. Game 2 was a beauty for Yao, of course, with 13-of-14 shooting. But even in Game 1, when Yao was not a big factor because of foul trouble, he was establishing himself low and scoring almost at will against overmatched Dallas big men.
> 
> *The Mavs are sure to double-team more, sending body after body at Yao, taking their chances with him at the free-throw line.
> 
> Against McGrady, they are sure to use Josh Howard much more, relying on Howard's athleticism. They'll also grab, reach, scratch, whatever it takes as much as possible. The Mavericks are mad and just don't want to take it anymore.
> 
> The Rockets know what is coming.*
> 
> "The intensity level is going to be up," Barry said. "We don't come down and straight post Yao a whole lot. We like to get the ball to him in situations where he can shoot quick. But they're going to make it as difficult as they can on him. They're probably going to go at him early and real hard on the other (defensive) end, too."
> 
> Said Yao, knowing he will be the target of probably the most physical game of the series thus far: "If I start the game physical and stay like that, I will get more calls. If I start not too physical and get physical later in the game, it won't be good."
> 
> The Rockets have played two superb games on the road. At home, they are expecting an emotionally charged attack from the Mavs.
> 
> "One thing we know is, you can't think just because you come home, you win," Barry said. "We have to play better defense and rebound better.
> 
> "We have to do a lot of things better. I think the crowd will help, too. I think they'll be into it."
> 
> At least by the second quarter, anyway.


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/rockets/2005-04-27-mcgrady-cover_x.htm


----------



## MrGtStang

Im thinking that its gonna be hard for Dallas to score the kinda points you guys are saying, I Think Only Dirk/Finley are gonna produce anything, Other guys are not playoff experienced enough and are gonna feel the pressure. And Johnson is not good enough of a coach YET To Pump them up enough to win without scaring the crap out of them. 

And also with T-Mac's bad experience in being up a few games he knows IT CAN CHANGE FAST! And he will explain that to them, he will tell them we can lose this series if we get big headed, And JVG Will remind them how well of a road team they are.

My Final Score.

Dal 89 Hou 96

For some odd Reason im feeling Overtime? I Hope not, i gotta be at the airport at 12 A.M

LoL!


----------



## Raxel

Our supporting cast BMW (Bob/Barry, Mike James, Wesley) need knock down those open shots tonight, when Mavs is sending their plays doubling Yao and T-mac. Once you make those shots, they can't leave you alone and make their doubling job harder.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Things we need to watch out for:

*1. Getting back in transition: *

You guys think that AJ has figured out his offense is ineffective against JVGs set defense? I think AJ will try and utilize their speed and scoring advantage by playing a more wide open game (which they attempted to do in Game 2). This will force TMac, Yao, and the retirement home Rockets to run hard and will eventually tire them out. Yao will likely pick up tired ticky tack fouls on much quicker opponents allowing the defense to concentrate on trapping and doubling McGrady. 

I like the small lineup that JVG is going with. We are able to keep up in transition, move the ball effectively, and create spacing for Yao. The problem with this is that we are at a severe rebounding disadvantage (Dallas outrebounded us 41-29 in Game 2). We can only hope that we will shoot as well as we have for the first 2 games to offset our disadvantage on the boards. 

*2. High screen and roll:*

AJ ran this play back to back to back without any defensive adjustments by JVG. Yao is ordered to step out to guard the screen and switches defensive assignments with one of the smaller guards... as a result, Dampier benefits with a pass into the paint with DWes or Sura guarding him. Even if he misses, he easily gets the offensive board for the put back. 

I was stamping my feet and cursing in tongues when I saw this happen over and over again. In reality, JVG has no other option. We can afford to let Damp get into rhythm, we cannot afford to have Terry, Finley, or Howard find their shot and their rhythm. We need to fight through those screens and Yao has to be wary of picking up silly fouls. As long as we can continue to contain Dirk and Finley, I see no problem with forcing Damp and Josh Howard to beat us. 

*3. Catch and shoot:*

The Dallas Mavs defense is constantly leaving DWes, James, Sura and Barry open on the perimeter to double Mac and Ming. Our first two games have been a success because someone has been capable of stepping up and hitting the open trey. McGrady should continue to take the ball strong to the rack and free up perimeter shooters. I think once the Mavs figure out that they cant leave our shooters open, the game should be cake for McGrady and Ming, leaving them to score at will.

Expanding on McGrady's drive to the basket...

Although our perimeter shooters are critical to winning this game... We shouldnt forget about taking the Mavs to the rack as often as possible. I recall in game 2, the Mavs front court simply couldnt guard the Yao and TMac tandem and were slapped with a series of fouls to put them in trouble early on in the game. If we can take advantage of their urgency and eagerness to shut down TMac and Yao, we can easily coax them into picking up stupid fouls and control the momentum later in the game.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

I cant see the Mavs losing this game. It would be 3 in a row. I know its the playoffs but the Mavs losing 3 in a row would really surprise. Someone on the Mavs is gonna have a monster game and win the game for us. I hope that person will be Dirk.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



The Future7 said:


> I cant see the Mavs losing this game. It would be 3 in a row. I know its the playoffs but the Mavs losing 3 in a row would really surprise. Someone on the Mavs is gonna have a monster game and win the game for us. I hope that person will be Dirk.


No one really saw the Rockets winning both games against the Mavs on the road. Everything so far has been delightfully unexpected... with that said, Im glad that you and everyone else expect the Mavs to win this game because the "mavs losing 3 in a row would really be a ... surprise." What more could a Rockets fan ask for?


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



The Future7 said:


> I cant see the Mavs losing this game. It would be 3 in a row. I know its the playoffs but the Mavs losing 3 in a row would really surprise. Someone on the Mavs is gonna have a monster game and win the game for us. I hope that person will be Dirk.


I bet you didn't foresee Mavs down by 2 either. but yes, game 3 will be more intense and physical than game 2. We will see, good luck to both and hope refs are doing good job tonight.


----------



## houston_rockets

Hey guys im new here. I think that in order for us to win, we will have to play at out tempo. If we do this and continue to do a good job on Dirk, then we should be fine.
:biggrin:


----------



## eaglewu

A great star is necessary to win this game. Mavs will feel more pressure due to that. I would espect a game like the 2nd game between Spurs and Nuggets.


----------



## TheRoc5

well i think we can win by 8 but do i think we will yes i do. i say our bench will play great including sura

100
92
Rockets


----------



## sherwin

Dallas did play well in Game 2, even though we pulled out a win.

Dallas wins game 3. That's what I think, as much as I hope I'm wrong. Dirk will do well. Although I thought all of these things going into game 2, and the Rockets surprised me.

Keys:
- Keep Dirk out of rhythm EARLY
- Grab the boards. 
- Run the high screen for TMac and force a Mav to come over and defend leaving shooter open. Tmac has to punish them if they dont.
- Wesley: hit your shots!
- Stop their threes. They went crazy shooting 77% 3pt game 2.
- I don't know all the keys, that's JVG's job!


T-minus 3.5 hours...


----------



## hobojoe

Dallas has their backs up against the wall, it'll be interesting to see how the come out tonight in Houston. It'll also be interesting to see if the Rockets can keep up the energy and intensity that had in the first two games, particularly T-Mac. Last but not least, Yao Ming needs to stay out of foul trouble, period.


----------



## hobojoe

houston_rockets said:


> Hey guys im new here. I think that in order for us to win, we will have to play at out tempo. If we do this and continue to do a good job on Dirk, then we should be fine.
> :biggrin:


 Welcome to the site. :wave:


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



hobojoe said:


> Dallas has their backs up against the wall, it'll be interesting to see how the come out tonight in Houston. It'll also be interesting to see if the Rockets can keep up the energy and intensity that had in the first two games, *particularly T-Mac*. Last but not least, Yao Ming needs to stay out of foul trouble, period.


He's the one guy I wouldn't really worry about when it comes to energy and intensity.


----------



## tone wone

this has nothing to do with the outcome of the game but....




...are the Rockets going with the black shoes and socks look at home


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



> this has nothing to do with the outcome of the game but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are the Rockets going with the black shoes and socks look at home



ask the locker room fashion coordinator... duh


----------



## Raxel

Why Weatherspoon is still listed in starting lineup?


----------



## FirstRocket

kfranco said:


> my prediction:
> Houston 102
> Dallas 104
> 
> just dont see the Mavs losing three in a row. Hope fans in houston sit their butts in their seats instead of going to the wherever they go. geez, please people, COME EARLY, BE LOUD, STAY LATE!!!


I predict your prediction is wrong. A sweep for Rockets. A bit cocky.


----------



## sherwin

*ROOCKKKETTTTTTTTTTS!!!* 

just a few mins till tip


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

ive got that typical pre-game feeling in my stomach + nervousness

anyone else here?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

oh god... nobody is even in their seats at toyota center yet and they are about to do starting lineups. sad.


----------



## TheRoc5

whats with our fans... tip off


----------



## sherwin

god they arent even making any noise in the starting lineups. i hate these people  go back to the freaking country club losers.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> oh god... nobody is even in their seats at toyota center yet and they are about to do starting lineups. sad.


That indeed is sad. Houston fans have been getting ripped in the national media for a couple of days now(for good reason too)....and they still can't show up on time for Rockets' biggest game in at least 7 years? That's just pathetic.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

dirk hits his first shot. uh oh. heh


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

I feel that we're going to have a had 1st quarter.


----------



## TheRoc5

sherwin said:


> god they arent even making any noise in the starting lineups. i hate these people  go back to the freaking country club losers.


lmao country club.... come on yao is hammerd


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

refs have already made it clear that the calls will go in dallas' favor.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

look at dampier holding down yao away from the ball. they dont call that foul. pathetic.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

we are getting killed. rockets decided not to show up and dallas did. just what we were worried about.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

5-0 run by Houston. Dallas takes the first timeout, which is big. Dirk missed a few shots.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

GET A TRIPLE DOUBLE SURA!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Sura has gotten going early, but yao is not getting a lot of touches. He did just draw an offensive foul on Stackhouse.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Scratch that they overruled him and made it a blocking foul


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

What the hell does Bowen think he's doing dribbling fast down the court and turning it over?? This offense has to run through TMac


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wow yao with a huge block but they call a foul on him. NO FOUL AT ALL. this game is rigged apparently


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wesley with 2 threes! glad to see his shot back!!!


----------



## kfranco

URGHHHH I CANT WATCH THE GAME BECAUSE OF THE STUPID NETS AND HEAT!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## kfranco

I Dont Care Who Wins That Game, Hirry Up And Put The Rockets!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Holy moly, what a start to this game... Dallas shooting nearly perfect but Rox now up by 3! Dal with 8 fouls already LOL!

Ah, Deke with the shot straight off the bench... a very good omen


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

rockets keep getting stupid turnovers. this crowd needs to get going too.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

dallas is hitting everything. where's our defense?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wheres the transition defense?? mutombo and 2 other white shirts standing under our basket when dallas already has the ball running down court!


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Im missing so much action just because the Nets dont wanna give up to the Heat 
Let Go Mavs!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

tmac needs to get going or else this will start to get bad.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> dallas is hitting everything. where's our defense?



Really. I hope Dirks contributing


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Down by 5 at the end of the first. Dal is smoking from the field. We need to step up on the D.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Dallas is hungry. Rockets should take notice.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Lets go Dallas I hope they keep this up.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

am I the only who cant stand these annoying floor reporters and their nonsesne?


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

The missing shots are coming back. Hopefully, this is a false sign.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

tmac is ice cold. im not seeing the same expression on his face as we saw in dallas. come on!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Wow, are Houston fans that terrible?? It's the first playoff game and the team's up 2-0!!! 
Game's still early, as long as we stay within single digits we can always come back to win.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

were getting zero offensive production. rockets disappointing me. 3 fouls on howard at least.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Count the missing shots. This is getting a bit frustrating


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow, are Houston fans that terrible?? It's the first playoff game and the team's up 2-0!!!
> Game's still early, as long as we stay within single digits we can always come back to win.


yes, they are this bad. its all corporate white collar snobs. if you try to cheer they giv eyou ugly looks.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Dirk is getting going. everything going right for dallas. we're in trouble


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

About time to put Yao back on court.


----------



## mavsmania41

feeling good about this game Lets just hope Mcgrady and yao and Barry and sura and company dont catch fire. This is what I think you allways are gonna have the home team make a run its a matter of being able to hold them off or not and everyones contributions are needed tonight. But I just wanna see the mavs have a chance to win this game thats all I for.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

It's time to get the ball down to Yao and let him do his thing... 'cuz the perimeter shots aren't falling


----------



## sherwin

why doesnt TNT pull away from this stupid Miami game?? ITS OVER


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

This is bad... but no way Dallas can maintain their offense until the end of the game...

I really wish Rox slow down their offense. They are not the Mavs. Play our game.


----------



## Raxel

Stupid TNT, I don't want to watch that OT games, switch it!!! :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

I know that both citys are doing the game oon FSN.


----------



## mavsmania41

On top of that I hate I really hate the late starts by TNT. And local games should be switched.


----------



## mavsmania41

How could stackhouse miss an open lay up like that thats another reason why we suck.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

rockets cant get any offense. even missing layups


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



mavsmania41 said:


> On top of that I hate I really hate the late starts by TNT. And local games should be switched.


uh TNT cant switch in different markets, its cable, there are no local affiliates


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> *THESE REFS ARE A FREAKING JOKE*
> 
> 3RD FOUL ON YAO
> 
> game is rigged!



He was standing in restricted area, at least the replay showed that.


----------



## FirstRocket

Gosh, Yao in fouls trouble.


----------



## zhaizor

come on nets its OVER


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao and Deke both w/ 3 fouls, uh oh....


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

By the way, 3 fouls.... 6 to go in the second, wouldnt you pull him out?


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> rockets cant get any offense. even missing layups



Unbelievable. And Dallas finally missed a free throw. They'll get cold now


----------



## sherwin

our defense isnt there, thats a lack of EFFORT. wide open mavs everywhere.


----------



## mavsmania41

Is it okay if I post on your Board ? as long as i keep it real since the Mavs board is empty ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Man The MAvs look real bad when they go big I really just think the Mavs should go small and run.


----------



## sherwin

lol looks like MRC got his MVP chant going


----------



## FirstRocket

Yes, Rockets is back!


----------



## zhaizor

God that Paparazzi ad at the top with the clicking is annoying, anyways Lets hope tmac gets hot after these freethrows


----------



## Yao Mania

mavsmania41 said:


> Is it okay if I post on your Board ? as long as i keep it real since the Mavs board is empty ?


not at all, but do be aware that we often bash Dallas players, so try not to get too angry :biggrin: 
Where's Theo! and _Dre_?


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wow good work by MRC. i hope this becomes a tradition.


----------



## sherwin

keep attacking hte basket


----------



## sherwin

come on tmac. why are you setting screens for sura???


----------



## FirstRocket

Why took Yao out? For second half?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



zhaizor said:


> God that Paparazzi ad at the top with the clicking is annoying, anyways Lets hope tmac gets hot after these freethrows


yes thats the most annoying thing ever. i just turned down my speakers.


----------



## mavsmania41

Cuz he has 3 fouls.


----------



## Raxel

We need someone step up and lift the team tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania

Looks like Finley's pumped for this game after missing the game-tying shot last game. He's 4-4 shooting and 3-3 behind the arc.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



FirstRocket said:


> Why took Yao out? For second half?



Ofcourse, thats a no-brainer. Can't risk him on 4 fouls when its not even the second half. 

Please make some shots Mike. And Dallas is picking up fouls like they've got the plague. We really need to take advantage and get to the line.


----------



## sherwin

Sura is trying to be that guy. TMac is missing shots, he needs to be more aggressive and attack the basket. Please dont let this be a repeat of Magic vs Detroit where he had 2 great first games then fell off


----------



## FirstRocket

McGrady, ice cold?


----------



## sherwin

does bowen know that hes supposed to be between his guy and the basket?


----------



## FirstRocket

FT is critical for Rockets since Rockets' jumpshot is not going in.


----------



## sherwin

tmac needs to get angry! i wish we were on the road


----------



## Yao Mania

Despite being down I'm not too worried right now, we're playing without Yao and T-Mac not shooting well but we're still staying close. We're in good shape heading into the 2nd half.


----------



## sherwin

the "Magic" references may have got to Tmacs head. he drove in and gave it to Bowen who almost turned it over. that wont work!!

Bowen with 3 fouls. ugh


----------



## Raxel

I'm feeling very good, with Mavs shooting so well, we are only 5 pts down, very promising.


----------



## Yao Mania

What happened in that last posession? T-Mac just blew by everyone for a lay-up??


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Down by 5 at the half, and I must say I'm quite relieved... Dallas really came out white hot, but we managed to tie 22-22 in the 2nd quarter. I'm confident we can take over from here, especially with their foul trouble, and take the game. Yao will be well-rested, too. Bobby Sura's single-handedly keeping us in the game. Major props


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

were down by only 5 at the half, which is not bad if you watched it. dallas was much more intense.

the key: come out with ENERGY in the 2nd half!! esp how we usually come out slow out of the half. someone piss off tmac! and the crowd is so far absolutely pathetic, i hope those lazy fat asses put down their nachos and cheer their team on


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

This is looking better than I thought. At one stage, Rockets were down by 10pts.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think we wil win


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Yea they have fought hard to comeback.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

AND WE ARE OUTREBOUNDING THEM SO FAR!!! HOORAY!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



TracywtFacy said:


> AND WE ARE OUTREBOUNDING THEM SO FAR!!! HOORAY!


probably can be attributed to the fact that they are playing small ball.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> probably can be attributed to the fact that they are playing small ball.


Yeh, props to Van Gundy too for keeping us close. Incidentally, Miami had a double-overtime win against NJ, despite Kidd's 16pt-13ast-16reb performance... Miami are 3-0 up, let's hope we can do the same


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> probably can be attributed to the fact that they are playing small ball.


Amazing how Yao completely dictates the line-up AJ puts on the floor...


----------



## kfranco

well im dissapointed in the first half play.. Is this our home court??? is sounds like we are playing in a neutral place
advantage: Mavs
if we dont pick it up, we are going to be up 2-1. urghhhh :boohoo:


----------



## kfranco

:raised_ey we should play ALL our games at Dallas. wow, unbelievable, these Rockets fans sure piss me off.. I cant hear them!!!! make some fu*****g noise geez.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

We're only down by 5, when we come out for the 2nd half Yao and TMAC are going to start out playing hot. I predict a 10-0 run by the rockets coming up.


----------



## sherwin

yao needs to show dominance offensively when he comes out of halftime. and not get stupid fouls.


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Pasha The Great said:


> We're only down by 5, when we come out for the 2nd half Yao and TMAC are going to start out playing hot. I predict a 10-0 run by the rockets coming up.


Well Pasha, i hope your right because im kinda ticked off at the moment. BUt i hope your right.


----------



## symphonix

I was at the AAC last game. It was so damn loud. 

I dont think many arenas get so loud...at one point the refs couldnt hear each other talk.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



kfranco said:


> :raised_ey we should play ALL our games at Dallas. wow, unbelievable, these Rockets fans sure piss me off.. I cant hear them!!!! make some fu*****g noise geez.


they are probably in the "Lexus Lounge" playing pool 

seriously, those stupid lounges/restaurants/bars/gift shops should be closed for the playoffs too


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

our MVP is injured. We are screwed.

keith Van horn has a sprained ankle...  not good

now we are going to lose


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



zhaizor said:


> our MVP is injured. We are screwed.
> 
> keith Van horn has a sprained ankle...  not good
> 
> now we are going to lose


KVH is hurt?? then who's gonna guard T-Mac in the final posession??


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

im tellling you guys this is a MUST win game for the Rockets! if mavs win they will go in with confidence and dirk will be feeling it into game 4.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

ryan bowen isolation play? you kidding me


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> KVH is hurt?? then who's gonna guard T-Mac in the final posession??


lol... as I said earlier, Dallas has enough options to cover for him. It's not like they lost The Best Center In The West or something


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> im tellling you guys this is a MUST win game for the Rockets! if mavs win they will go in with confidence and dirk will be feeling it into game 4.


well I wouldn't call this a 'must win', 'cuz if we lose our guys will be feelin' the pressure and come back strong the next game. But still I think we're gonna win this game, it's gonna be Yao and T-Mac down the stretch.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

COME ON BOWEN. hes got 5 fouls now. jesus.


----------



## zhaizor

Here we go TMac...


GRRR Bowen


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Oh no, Bowen 5th foul... Cmon Padgett, we need you now...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Something tells me T-Mac is pumped


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

bob sura keeps going to the basket. other rockets should learn.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Damnit, Dirk's brought his game tonight...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

uh oh, without Bowen on him I think Dirk is starting to pick up confidence... this could be bad news


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

nice feed from tmac to yao. we want to keep seeing that combo


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Got the lead, yeah baby! Timeout Dallas... ooh I can feel it now...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wesley 3 for the lead! hes been making his shots but not getting many looks


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Houston Takes The Lead!!!!


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Dallas has got to play better Defense


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

see when tmac gets going and controls the offense, penetrating and dishing out we start getting guys hitting wide open shots


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

the crowd is still lazy and quiet after taking the lead... i feel sorry for the rockets


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

i love the fact that padgett bricked a 3 then got the ball right back and shot again. that shows confidence


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

with the small lineup on dallas we should go to yao


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Oh, please please please blow the Mavs out of the water in this quarter...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

T-Mac is on!! This game is ours!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

10 pt lead! 3 by Wesley!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

David Wesley is on!! This game is ours!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac is on!! This game is ours!!



A bi premature, but hell yeah! I really hope Sura gets a playoff triple double... how about that... before playing against the Mavs, he'd never sunk a 3 pointer in a playoff game, ever... then he goes 4-5 in game 2... playing like LeBron in game 3... gotta love it


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

keep looking for wesley open! hes hot tonight. im surprised


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

I wonder what kinda talk JVG gave the team in the locker room, 'cuz whatever it was, it's working!
We're outscoring Dallas 21-6 this Q!


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Dallas needs to put in the small lineup.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

yao has gotta go deep with this small lineup!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

ugh stop trying to be fancy.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

SCOTT PADGETT!! He's making sure we haven't forgotten about him!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> SCOTT PADGETT!! He's making sure we haven't forgotten about him!



yup, and the assist from Yao was a nice touch


----------



## kfranco

playing much better..but they have to keep it up,,they cant afford to miss wide open 3's. lets go rockets!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Speaking of Yao even with all the fouls this game he hasn't gone to the line once yet. Time to get Yao the ball down the post.


----------



## TheRoc5

how many times can the refs call a foul for dirk


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

yao is not getting deep in the post.

refs are bailing out dirk with ticky tack fouls


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wow yao is showing some excellent passing


----------



## Yao Mania

Curse that Dirk Nowitski... if Dallas comes back and wins this game he'd be the sole reason


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

When are the Mavs gonna bring Bradley in? I know TMac's just waiting for him...


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> Speaking of Yao even with all the fouls this game he hasn't gone to the line once yet. Time to get Yao the ball down the post.


they heard you


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Rockets outscored Mavs by 10 in the 3rd to reverse the 5pt halftime deficit to a end3rd 5pt lead. Lets keep it up.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think the rockets crowd only gets into the gm in like the end of the gm,there alot better then they were earlyer but can be alot etter also


----------



## TheRoc5

momentum is in our favor


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Yao and T-Mac both played well in the 3rd. If we can contain Dirk this game is ours...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Dirk threw it away. You're not gonna get bailed out this time, punk.

2 terrible offensive possessions to start out.

Lets see if Mike James and Jon Bary can give us some offense.

edit: barry hits a 3!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Strangely, Mike James has yet to hit a shot for us yet tonight


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

TMac's sitting on the bench, Sura must be geting tired... crucial time for us


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wow what a layup by mike james.

rockets GAINED 3 on their lead with Tmac out, which is big.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Yeah, mike james with his first points! And JB with the block! Dirk with the travelling!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

thank you for calling that walk on dirk. this guy walks so much.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> wow what a layup by mike james.
> 
> rockets GAINED 3 on their lead with Tmac out, which is big.


Glad I called him out


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Offensive on Yao.

What a damn joke.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

yes what a play!!

edit: they say the shot doesnt count and wasnt a shooting foul


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> yes what a play!!
> 
> edit: they say the shot doesnt count and wasnt a shooting foul


mind describing what happened?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> mind describing what happened?


Padgett punched the ball out for an offensive rebound, Barry came up for a pull up jumper but found yao and made it into a pass. yao got pushed as he got the pass and jumpeed again to make the shot. he made the shot, but they counted it as on the floor and no free throws

its now a 4pt game. damn.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

wtf tmac missed both free throws


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

What's with the poor free throw shooting...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Finley hit a 3. only 1pt lead. NOT GOOD


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

now a turnover. this is getting sloppy.


----------



## TheRoc5

tmac is thrown the basketball like its a baseball


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

T-Mac missing 2 free throws, just what we need....

It's gonna come down to Dirk + Finley v.s. T-Mac and Yao. I like our chances


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Sura looks tired. hes settling for fouls instead of playing D. wheres james?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac missing 2 free throws, just what we need....
> 
> It's gonna come down to Dirk + Finley v.s. T-Mac and Yao. I like our chances


well yao is not getting deep and not getting the ball.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Tie game... good timeout, Houston needs to regroup right now.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> well yao is not getting deep and not getting the ball.


As MRC always says, maybe its time to run the good ol' pick and roll...


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Man, we're outrebounding them handily, but now we're turning the ball over more and shooting free throws so badly... damnit


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

why doesnt wesley give yao the ball when hes DEEP? instad he waits for yao to come out


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

refs arent calling anything for us they are fouling everywhree. at least be consistent. they are givin ghti s game to the mavs now


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

were going cold at the wrong time.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> refs arent calling anything for us they are fouling everywhree. at least be consistent. they are givin ghti s game to the mavs now



Yeh well it's in the league's interest to draw the series out as long as possible... more money to the organisation...

ok, crucial time now, 7 points down, like game 2. Can we pull it out again?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

terry with a big 3. time winding down and were down by 6. tmac's gotta "impose his will".. whats the deal? we are so close, just kill this damn series!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

We've scored 5pts this Q so far.... 5 friggin points!! 
T-Mac get your act together!!


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Lets go Mavs! We ca do it


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

good job tmac. push that ***** out. hes all over tmac and the refs call nothing until tmac pushes him out.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

we need avery johnson to make some mistakes


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



The Future7 said:


> Lets go Mavs! We ca do it


You're in the wrong place to use the term "we" :uhoh:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

tmac cant get his shot to fall. its over.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

WOW they are not calling anything on Dallas.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

uh, this sucks


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> tmac cant get his shot to fall. its over.


I'd never count out a guy who can put up 13 pts in 34sec... but yah this is not looking good :no:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

sura with a 3, then tmac got fouled at hte other end to put up 2 points at the line with the clock stopped. down by 7.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

c'mon, not over yet, IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

we are ONE PUSH away from cutting their heads off.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

All Dallas has to do is take care of the ball.


----------



## Pejavlade

I have a feeling Dallas will win both games away, and tie series 2-2.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

huge stop there.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

what the hell was that Sura??? thanks a lot


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

its over.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Get On Your Feet Toyota Center. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Crap...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Seriously if there's anyone to blame for our lost (if we lose) it's the pathetic fans in attendence... there's no energy to feed off


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

the ball should be in TMAC'S hand not mike james


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

We need another miracle from TMac


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

I wish we could just play all our games in Dallas.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

not quite over yet.... c'mon, let's send this to OT...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

that was stupid. if you're gonna foul, foul in the first damn second.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

the weekend crowd better be louder.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

how could we just let them come in here and stomp on our home court? that was a sad 4th quarter.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Now comes a McGrady 3....


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Oh well. First taste of defeat... hope it motivates the Rox more next game. I'm still on track with my prediction of Rox in 5, anyway


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

what pisses me off is that we came out strong in the 3rd, but completely died down in the 4th... 
Sura misses a friggin free throw, it's over


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Rockets collapsed in the 4th. Our home court has proven to be a DISADVANTAGE. We dont deserve a team.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

it's ok it's just 1 game...we cudda easily won it that's the biggest *****...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

dallas is back. if we dont win game 4... wow...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

game 4 & 5 *MUST* be won. this game ewas ours if it wasnt for the pathetic 4th quarter. we cannot go to a game 7, because in game 7, the better team wins, it has nothing to do with what happened before in the series.


----------



## kfranco

Well we shoulda won that game. we game it to them. thats just great. what the hell is wrong with the fans???? Man, when we played in Dallas i could definitely hear their crowd, hear,,,i could hardly hear it. so dissapointed in the fans.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

im so angry in that 4th quarter. *we're* the clutch team I thought? how could TMac relax and let it slip away? 


PRESSURE IS ON US NOW!!


I knew the Rockets were just too happy and too comfortable before this game.


----------



## Minstrel

Well, Houston wasn't going to win every game. These are both excellent teams so most games will be "winnable" for both teams. Some games are just going to fall to one team and some to the other.

Houston just hit a really bad stretch in the fourth quarter, but had an equivalently good stretch in the third, when they went from 5 down to 10 up in a matter of minutes. They played hard and well, but they can't win every game.

They still have the leg up.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> im so angry in that 4th quarter. *we're* the clutch team I thought? how could TMac relax and let it slip away?
> 
> 
> PRESSURE IS ON US NOW!!
> 
> 
> I knew the Rockets were just too happy and too comfortable before this game.


We're only clutch when playing from behind, we suck when playing w/ the lead.
Dallas played well, they adjusted their line-up and it worked. I'm still confident we'll win the series, and in the end that's all that matters.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

If we loose this series, everyone will think Houston is a joke and that TMAC will never get past the first playoff round. 


The Rockets will play with more intensity on saturday thus winning, we'll head to Dallas and win there to finish the series. Hopefully it shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Yao Mania said:


> We're only clutch when playing from behind, we suck when playing w/ the lead.
> Dallas played well, they adjusted their line-up and it worked. I'm still confident we'll win the series, and in the end that's all that matters.


I think Sura was fatigued and shouldnt have been in. We needed a jolt from our bench. Maybe Mutombo in. Sura went in for that layup and totally blew our hopes with about a min left. 

Yao didnt get going this game. He didnt get many touches, and he wasnt getting the ball deep enough to be effective. Refs get him in a hole, when he tries to defend the bucket he gets called for lame fouls. When he tries to draw charges he gets called for blocking.



Game 4 = a Game 7 for us. if mavs win it they win the series.


----------



## Gasol

Rockets do well in this game,Tracy , YAO, Sura and Wesley. In fact, this is Rockets' true level. Meanwhile,dallas also played their true level , The deathful disadvantage of Rocket is undulate,in 4th quarter,when T-MAC cold, Rocket have no way to score,so dallas played 15-0 .so i think dallas win the series in the end.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

First of all, congrats to Sherwin, Yao Mania and TracywtFacy, winners of the uCash prizes.

Dallas is a good team, we weren't going to sweep them. They played extremely well in this game, and we quite simply did not. We started settling for jumpers when we should have attacked the basket. Frustrating, but I'm sure this is something JVG will take note of.

The crowd was extremely energetic to start out the game. We had the Dampier Sucks chants, the MVP chants and were cheering for every Rocket basket. I was pretty happy with the atmosphere until the 4th quarter. Dallas went on some huge run (I don't think we scored for 5 or 6 minutes) and there was pin drop silence. The PA had to constantly usher us on, it got rather annoying.


----------



## sherwin

Oh well, I know Rockets will come out with URGENCY & DESIRE Game 4. They wont allow a 20-0 4th run again. And Yao will come back.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> First of all, congrats to Sherwin, Yao Mania and TracywtFacy, winners of the uCash prizes.
> 
> Dallas is a good team, we weren't going to sweep them. They played extremely well in this game, and we quite simply did not. We started settling for jumpers when we should have attacked the basket. Frustrating, but I'm sure this is something JVG will take note of.
> 
> The crowd was extremely energetic to start out the game. We had the Dampier Sucks chants, the MVP chants and were cheering for every Rocket basket. I was pretty happy with the atmosphere until the 4th quarter. Dallas went on some huge run (I don't think we scored for 5 or 6 minutes) and there was pin drop silence. The PA had to constantly usher us on, it got rather annoying.


Thanks for the points.. heh

I think with Toyota Center it is a good atmosphere inside, but it doesn't translate to TV at all. you should have heard it, during the starting lineup where theyre supposed to go wild we couldnt even hear the crowd. but I guess all that matters is that its loud inside. I just dont like how so many people bailed on teh rockets by leaving early or going quiet with still half the 4th left...


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> Thanks for the points.. heh
> 
> I think with Toyota Center it is a good atmosphere inside, but it doesn't translate to TV at all. you should have heard it, during the starting lineup where theyre supposed to go wild we couldnt even hear the crowd. but I guess all that matters is that its loud inside. I just dont like how so many people bailed on teh rockets by leaving early or going quiet with still half the 4th left...


I'm sure TNT must have muted out some of the crowd during the louder periods in order for the commentators to be heard. If you remember Dallas supposedly set a record in game 2 for attendance and the decibel meter was off the charts... but no one watching it on a television noticed.

We were also hurt by the loss of a key clutch player, Keith Van Horn, early in the game. On a more serious note, we did a really good job on the boards considering how much we've been pounded the last 2 games. 

And I'm shocked, a 20-0 run, are you KIDDING ME?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

20-0 is just mind boggling. It doesn't make sense how ANY team can allow that in ANY quarter, in reg or playoffs. I hope JVG lays the smack down and calls them out, because that was pitiful. Weird thing is, I didn't even realize it was that big till after the game.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Tough loss for us out there...Saturday is a different day, so take this one on the chin and get em Saturday and Monday. 

I'll be at game 4, so hopefully they do a brotha proud and win one for tha sharkper. (gipper...get it.. :banana.

The key IMO was that "and 1" they took from Yao...it would have been an 11 point game...instead it stayed 8 and we went on to miss 7 straight..just a little thing, but it bit us in the *** in the end...oh well...we should win game 4 tho.


----------



## Gasol

Victory because T-MAC, failure also because T-MAC !!!
The turning point of the game 3 is the 4th quarter,88-80 Rockets lead. After that, DAllas player a high score wave 15-0.
During this time all the Rockets were cold, they only can jump shot,include T-MAC. As a chief of team,he should score,when he was cold,he should breakthrough,get chance of free threw,bur not jump shot! BUT,he didn't do that,he only jump shot,and missed.
so, T-MAC was responsible.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

BTW, it's great reading over the posts in this GT. Hilarious and give an accurate recap of the game.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Did anyone else think a turning point was when Barry cut into the lane, threw a nice pass to Yao and Yao seemed to score and get a foul? Barry, McGrady and the crowd were pumped, thinking it was a three point play to possibly extend a 6 point lead to 9.

Instead, officials decided to call it a non-shooting foul and gave the Rockets the side out-of-bounds. They were then promptly outscored 18-0 (they had already lost 2 points off their 8 point lead just prior to that).

A bit simplistic, of course, to reduce everything down to one point, but that seemed like the highest moment (before the ruling was clear) and I only remember flames, ash and other bad things after that moment.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

First, this game was a terrible letdown. Absolutely incomprehensible. A key factor going for the Rox was the fact that, while Dallas were hot in the early goings, they failed to put the Rox away. This allowed us to eventually catch and overtake them, for the win. But the next crucial moment, as was mentioned in the Chron article, was when Yao had his and-1 shot wiped off. Then TMac missed two free throws, halting our momentum. 

TMac has said that rather than relax, they panicked when Dallas went on their run. This is not a good sign.

However, most disappointing by far, was Keith Van Horn's injury during the game. I was bitterly, bitterly disappointed that he wasn't there for us to score on when we needed him most. I sincerely hope he will be fit for the rest of the series, so that he can play no D and get facialed 

Seriously though, I believe this game was an aberration. I still believe in the mental toughness of the Rox. What separates great teams is the ability to close out tough, close games, and they will not allow it to happen again. 

Credit to the Mavs for the win, and for their great shooting in the fourth quarter. That's really what makes them a dangerous team. 

The situation, however, is simply the fact that the Rox still hold the advantage over the Mavs. I also believe (well, hope, atleast) that Dallas had their best game tonight. The Rox are not Dallas; we won't drop two in a row at home 


edit: thanks for the points


----------



## aussiewill

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Beware, the Mavs are ready to play, their bad play has finished for the season and now the well oiled machine is back up and running, this is just the beginning of the Mavs championship run...


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Mavericks win 106-102

Rockets lead series, 2-1


----------



## Gasol

Rockets is a good road team,why not a good home team??
why houston fans can't fill with TOYOTA CENTER?
why houston fans can't give a passion,noisey home to Rox?
I can't understand.
who can answer?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> First of all, congrats to Sherwin, Yao Mania and TracywtFacy, winners of the uCash prizes.
> 
> Dallas is a good team, we weren't going to sweep them. They played extremely well in this game, and we quite simply did not. We started settling for jumpers when we should have attacked the basket. Frustrating, but I'm sure this is something JVG will take note of.
> 
> The crowd was extremely energetic to start out the game. We had the Dampier Sucks chants, the MVP chants and were cheering for every Rocket basket. I was pretty happy with the atmosphere until the 4th quarter. Dallas went on some huge run (I don't think we scored for 5 or 6 minutes) and there was pin drop silence. The PA had to constantly usher us on, it got rather annoying.


cool, I won! :biggrin:

post game quotes from the Mavs website, lots of stuff from people on both teams:
http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/postgame_quotes_round_1_game_3_042805.html

I definitely don't sense any panic or urgency from our guys in their quotes... is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

i watched the game with some friends in the univ TV room(no TV set in dorm) where there were no computers, so I couldn't post here during the game. well,i knew it's nearly impossible for any team in the current league to sweep Dallas, it's still kinda frustrating to see we lose when we had a big chance to win.But i really don't think it's a big deal,it's just an old problems of this team:tend to somewhat relax and can't focus enough when we lead,especially near the end of the game. I don't wanna talk about how much Houston messed up in this game cuz those had been said enough in the posts above.i just wanna see how they respond on Saturday and if they can bring a sense of urgency in Game 4. I predicted a blow out game(Tmac&Yao will both be extremely aggressive) :wink:

and i didn't understand why rockets usually play better on the road before the game cuz i hardly pay attention to the audience.i did hear the chant of "Defense"(not so loud though),but generally speaking,the arena was dead.the energy or the intensity its just not there.Even one of my roommates who never cared about Basketball before(and never got up before 12 am every morning,but got up early to watch this game)asked me "how come the audience just sit down when it's the cruch time". MRC must be the one of the few ppl i saw who cheered loudly in the arena, :biggrin: but i really hope there r more ppl in TC show their energy and cheer on every play of their players as what Dallas fans do!C'Mon,give more support!

well,i was wondering how come Mutombo played obviously worse then he did in many games of the regular season,because of that, Yao couldn't get much rest in the 2nd half and it looks he needed it.he just looked tired in 4th quarter and couldn't play effectively.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



Minstrel said:


> Did anyone else think a turning point was when Barry cut into the lane, threw a nice pass to Yao and Yao seemed to score and get a foul? Barry, McGrady and the crowd were pumped, thinking it was a three point play to possibly extend a 6 point lead to 9.
> 
> Instead, officials decided to call it a non-shooting foul and gave the Rockets the side out-of-bounds. They were then promptly outscored 18-0 (they had already lost 2 points off their 8 point lead just prior to that).
> 
> A bit simplistic, of course, to reduce everything down to one point, but that seemed like the highest moment (before the ruling was clear) and I only remember flames, ash and other bad things after that moment.


yes,the momentum changed right after that.and could anybody explain to me why that was called a "non-shooting foul"? i didn't see it clearly,i missed the slow motion replay cuz they just started to show the ads after that play and when they got back to the game,the ball was already in the Mavs hand :dead:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



kisstherim said:


> yes,the momentum changed right after that.and could anybody explain to me why that was called a "non-shooting foul"? i didn't see it clearly,i missed the slow motion replay cuz they just started to show the ads after that play and when they got back to the game,the ball was already in the Mavs hand :dead:


well jon barry passed it high, so yao jumped to catch it and as he was coming down, Dirk pushed him. That was the foul. Then Yao went up and put it in. 

I think it was the right call, but I'm not sure about all the continuity rules.

Either way, the refs were inconsistent. They were giving Dallas all kinds of little touch fouls, while in the 4th Rockets were trying to attack the basket and would get hit hard on their wrists and there'd be a no call. If Dallas gets calls in their favor at home, they can't get them on the road too!!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*










Yao talked with Mavs assistant coach Harris (former Chinese national team coach) after the game. what were they talking about?:wink:


----------



## kfranco

The bottom line is this. THe Mavs did not beat the Rockets... THe ROckets beat themselves. T-Mac missing those 2 free throws in a row in my opinion started changing the game. After that, we were still getting wide open shots but they just couldnt make them anymore.. Its dissapointed but not worried, unless of course we lose game 4, it will be a different story. Either way, its fine if each team wins at the others home court,,,,what does that tell me????? lol,,,HOuston 4, Dallas 3. lol. Besides i cant wait for them to go to Dallas, THey play with passion and you can definitely tell..


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

I think this ends Monday if the Rockets win tomorrow.


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



ThaShark316 said:


> I think this ends Monday if the Rockets win tomorrow.


judging how they play on the road and if we do win on sat, i would have to agree. :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

When we lost last night I was so worried that if we lose another game that we're going to lose the series. But now I feel differently, if we lose tomorrow(which we might if the crowd doesnt make some noise) we're going to go to Dallas more focused and play with much more intensity and win the next to games to finish the series. Ugh I cant imagine how horrible I'll feel if the Rockets loose the whole series. It would be just so embarassing for the Rockets.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

gotta agree with the that post pasha...I'm just so worried...but I saw mcgrady smiling at the end of it all...he won't let the team not pass the first round of the playoffs...he's been through too much...even if has to score 40+ points he'll do it...
after reading the arrogant marvericks posts I just hope so bad that we win....if we win tomorrow they're gonna be shut up so bad...but if we lose they're just gonna get cocky n arrogant...


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



> but I saw mcgrady smiling at the end of it all


Ya, I saw him doing that to, it appeared to be more of an "this is never going to happen again" kind of a smirk. Hes going to come out strong tomorrow and play with great intesity for the entire game. Thus ruining the Dallas Maverick's new found confidence and the fans arrogance.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*



kisstherim said:


> Yao talked with Mavs assistant coach Harris (former Chinese national team coach) after the game. what were they talking about?:wink:


Yao: c'mon Dell, let me win the series, else they'll ship me back to China!


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 3, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Mavericks @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/28. 8:3*

Sura had a good game, but he tried to do too much. He completely missed the ring on four separate layup attempts. I often feel nervous when he has the ball.

Yao's copping crap for his crucial turnovers, but I think he played all right overall. He was heavily doubled, so you couldn't expect him to get a lot of points again. Still, he was 7-11 from the field. It was funny how Van Chancellor remarked when Yao missed a baseline jumper that the Mavs forced us "into a tough shot" -- did he just momentarily forget that Yao eats those up like fairy bread? Foul trouble limited Yao's aggressiveness (one or two of those fouls were dodgy, too). He tipped the ball around too much, as he sometimes does, but that's often a sign that he's being aggressive on the boards.


----------

